# caber



## Dymn

Hallöchen,

Nunca sé exactamente como traducir "_caber_" al alemán. Veo en el diccionario que es "_(hinein)passen_". Por ejemplo qué os parecen las siguentes traducciones:

_Ni de coña cabemos seis personas en el coche.
Auf gar keinen Fall *passen *sechs Personen ins Auto.

Al final me ha cabido la sopa en la plato.
Am Ende hat die Suppe auf den Teller *gepasst*. _[= primero pensaba que no cabría pero al final resulta que sí, no sé si "_am Ende_" transmite esta idea]

(En ambos casos necesitamos el acusativo, ¿verdad?)

En fin, ¿qué os parece?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## elroy

Según yo:

_Auf gar keinen Fall *passen *sechs Personen ins Auto. 

*Schließlich* hat die Suppe doch noch *in die Schüssel* gepasst. _


----------



## Dymn

elroy said:


> in die Schüssel


Vielleicht ist das ein kultureller Unterschied? Ich esse Suppe normalerweise mit einem tiefen Teller (naja, einem Suppenteller).


----------



## elroy

Ja, das heißt auf Deutsch „Schüssel“.  Benutzt Ihr im Spanischen „plato“ sowohl für Teller als auch für Schüsseln?


----------



## Dymn

Ich würde sagen:

1 - _cuenco _(oder wenn es größer ist, ein _bol_)
2 - _plato (hondo)_
3 - _plato (llano)_

Sagen die Deutschen _Schüssel _für sowohl 2 als auch 1? Wie wäre es mit _Schale_?


----------



## Tonerl

elroy said:


> *Schließlich* hat die Suppe doch noch *in die Schüssel* gepasst.


_*Hier meine Vorschläge, als Ergänzung:*_

Wir sagen _*"Suppenschüssel"*_ zu einem größeren Gefäß (recipiente), aus dem man die/eine Suppe in einen _*"Teller/Suppenteller"*_ schöpft.

_*Auf keinen Fall passen "wir" sechs (Personen) in das (ins) Auto*_
Ni de coña _*"cabemos"*_ seis personas en el coche

_*Am Ende (schließlich/letztendlich) hat die Suppe doch in den (Suppen)Teller gepasst. (Der Suppenteller war groß genug)*_
Al final me ha cabido la sopa en la plato.


----------



## bwprius

Dymn said:


> Ich würde sagen:
> 
> 1 - _cuenco _(oder wenn es größer ist, ein _bol_)
> 2 - _plato (hondo)_
> 3 - _plato (llano)_
> 
> Sagen die Deutschen _Schüssel _für sowohl 2 als auch 1? Wie wäre es mit _Schale_?



Auch im Deutschen existieren

2 - flache Teller
3 - tiefe Teller


----------

